# R32 front and rear suspension parts.



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all

I'd appreciate if you can help a fellow GTR member.. I just want to make my car rolling..

I'm wanting parts that are even shot. So bushes deteriorated, rusted, don't care. So long as they can be used to build up and make car rolling...


*Front Tension Rods

*Rear Hubs with the 4 bolts holding onto the carrier

*Rear Traction Rods

*Rear wishbones with ball joints and nuts perhaps? (even busted)

Or even ball joints on thier own. My wishbones are missing the ball joints.

If you can try to if possible.. PM me with a price please. Or reply on here if cannot PM (as I don't have enough POSTs)


Cheers


Umar


----------



## dellaruse (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got front and rear coilovers lying around the garage. Standard rears aftermarket fronts.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got these. Removed from my r32 a few months ago.

Let me know if interested. I'm based in north London.
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for your reply

I only wanted the tension rods from the parts you have.. but maybe,, depending on price I may take all

Are the ball joints in good condition?

How about the tension rod bushes ,what's the condition of the rubber please? 

And how much for just tension rods?
And how much for all the above parts? 

Cheers


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

The bushes are in good condition on the tension rod and the balljoints aren't damaged. I only removed them in order to install the nismo kit as I wanted a different caster/camber setup, not due to any issues with the current arms. 

The bracket isn't for sale. It's just the arms you see in the box. So the tension rod pair and the lower arm pair.

I can sell the 4 arms for 260gbp including postage as they aren't exactly light. 

Let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for your reply

And how much are the tension rods please?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

The tension rods are 120 posted within the UK.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

FYI, I'm just about to sort out and list all the remaining parts off my R32 GTR which I need to move on.

I should have from your list;
*Front Tension Rods
*Rear Hubs - should also have the bolts for these, I'll need to check my stash of sandwich bagged up bolts... currently have DW bushes from a hicas delete kit fitted
*Rear wishbones with ball joints and nuts perhaps - if you mean the lower ones, I'm fairly sure mine are still fitted to the rear hubs.

I'll drop you a PM this evening once I've had a chance to check I've definitely got the parts I think I have.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi GhostWKD.

It's Umar pal, bought the gearbox from you numerous years ago. Lol. How are you? I needed to contact you regarding all the bits you have. My account has been messed so I started again. I can't view PM or Pm anyone due to low amount of threads.

You have a number that I can ring you on?

Regards

Umar


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

UmaRB said:


> Hi GhostWKD.
> 
> It's Umar pal, bought the gearbox from you numerous years ago. Lol. How are you? I needed to contact you regarding all the bits you have. My account has been messed so I started again. I can't view PM or Pm anyone due to low amount of threads.
> 
> ...


Did wonder but didn't want to assume 

Give me a shout on 07920 058 eight three zero

Will need to go up in the loft of the garage and check exactly what I have mind (Edit: Do have the bits I thought I did, along with all sorts of stock recirc BOV stuff, various bits of trim and carpets etc)

Cheers,
Alex


----------

